# Gentoo nie chce się wyłączyć

## michal1990

Witam

Przedwczoraj zaktualizowałem Gentoo i od tamtego czasu nie chce sie wyłączyć. Nie ważne czy zamykam go haltem czy przez xdm. 

Wygłąda to tak:

http://img125.imageshack.us/img125/462/dsc00092rj0.jpg

Dodam że podczas aktualizacji wgrał się OpenRC którego wczesniej nie miałem.

----------

## mziab

Zrobiłeś etc-update?

----------

## michal1990

nic nie dało

Dodam jeszcze że mam jądro w wersji 2.6.26 i kompilowane za pomocą genkernela. Może to ma jakieś znaczenie.

----------

## mentorsct

Witam, ja też kiedyś tak miałem i czasem nadal mam i zawsze robie ze odpalam livecd jakiegoś distra, wchodzę na konsolkę i na root i robię 

fsck /dev/sdaX - gdzie X wiadomo co jest. Trwa to chwilę ale jak to wszystko tam sie zmieli i odpalam system to działa. Sprawdz tą metodę. 

Pozdro.

----------

## michal1990

Ok, puscilem mu pod Sysresccd fsck dla reisera i padl. Udalo mi sie odzyskac dane. Ale przy bootowanie kernela wyskakuje 

Z lost+found poprzenosilem wszystkie katalogi.

http://gerwazy.vlo.torun.pl/~michal/Download/obrazki/reiser_jebs.jpgLast edited by michal1990 on Tue Apr 07, 2009 6:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Sprawdz czy fizycznie dysk nie jest walniety.

----------

## michal1990

Nie jest walniety. Badblocks nic nie wykazal. Wszystkie problemy zaczely sie od aktualizacji. Windows XP dziala.

----------

## SlashBeast

pusc fsck z rebuild-tree i rebuild-sb.

----------

## michal1990

puscilem, dzieki  temu odzyskalem tylko dane, ale system nadal sie nie budzi.

----------

## SlashBeast

Podczas aktualizacji systemu czyli... sporemu uzywaniu dysku padl Ci system plikow? Strzelam ze to cos z dyskiem, nie widze innej opcji na rozwalenie reiserfs, nie jest to łatwe.

----------

## Savage.Mephisto

Ja obstawiam, że to nie problemy z dyskiem, tylko z plikiem inittab (/etc/inittab). Looknij czy masz w nim takie oto wpisy:

```
l0s:0:wait:/sbin/halt -dhip

l6r:6:wait:/sbin/reboot
```

Jeśli nie, dopisz. Powinno pomóc.

----------

## michal1990

Zapomnialem napisac.

Problem "rozwiazalem" w ten sposob ze przywrocilem cale Gentoo z obrazu ktory zrobilem miesiac temu (partimage). Dobrze ze mialem wydzielonego /home wiec zadnych danych nie stracilem.

Po aktualizacji powrocilem problem z tym ze system nie chcial sie wylaczyc. etc-update rozwiazal problem. Chodzilo mu o to ze brakowalo mu wpisow w /etc/inittab.

Częściowo solved.

----------

